# Question about iTunes Movie rentals



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am driving a friend to a out of town appt. that may take a couple of hours and I highly doubt wifi will be available there,so I thought I would get a movie to watch while waiting.I would download it tonight to my iPad so I have it for tomorrow.

I am thinking of renting a movie from iTunes,something I have never done before. So I was wondering if when you rent a movie vs buy it does it get automatically removed from my iPad when I have watched it? Or do I have to remove it?

I really don't want it taking up any of my memory once the rental is watched.


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Sugar,

I rented a movie for my ipad.  Once you rent it you have 30 days to watch it just know that once you start watching it you only have 24hrs left and then it is removed from your ipad.  It's very cool


----------

